# OBS control panel size control



## M Denburg (Oct 20, 2016)

I want to record a full screen game with my web camera box in the upper left.  So I use the control panel to format the output to include my camera and game.  Records fine.  But I want some face feedback during the recording, so I set the control panel to be always on top while playing the game.   Now I can play the game with the control panel obscuring part of the screen and I can also watch the preview.  This works, but I wish I could make the control panel smaller because its width can not be made smaller than about 2 times the height.   In addition, I would like an option so that the control panel will only consist of the preview part.   This way, you can see what the final product will look like while you are playing the game and not block too much of the game.   Can this be implemented?   Is there an alternative way to do this ?

Thanks


----------



## c3r1c3 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds like you're asking about cropping.

Hold down alt+left click with your mouse, and drag the edges you want to crop.


----------



## M Denburg (Oct 20, 2016)

Not talking about cropping.  My recorded output is exactly as I want it (small web cam box in upper left superimposed on top of full screen game).  But since game is in full screen mode, I set OBS control panel to be always on top to see my web cam (my face) while I am recording.  OBS control panel is not recorded as desired.  However, I think minimum size for OBS control panel still obscures too much of the game while playing.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Oct 20, 2016)

That's why people have 2+ monitors. One monitor for the game, and the other monitor for OBs/other stuff (like chatty, etc.)


----------

